# Pekiti Tirsia Kali vs Sayoc Kali



## dark_hadou (Jul 16, 2006)

whats the difference between them ? they look the same i kno that Chris Sayoc trained in it long time ago


----------



## arnisador (Jul 16, 2006)

See the discussion here:
*Pekiti-Tirsia and Sayoc Kali?*


----------



## dark_hadou (Jul 17, 2006)

thank you, i actually found it on my own by chance lol, very interesting indeed


----------



## Airyu@hotmail.com (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks for Posting the Link Arnisador!

Gumagalang
Guro Steve L.

www.Sayoc.com
www.Bujinkandojo.net


----------



## jrrrr (Oct 25, 2013)

I think the story goes that the Sayoc kids were learning TKD and they would hang out with Leo Gaje and one of his senior instructors. Leo would teach the kids some basics including his knife triad system, angles 1,2 and 5 with appropriate hand checking,passing, etc system.


----------



## Airyu@hotmail.com (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi JRRR,

Are you so sure??? Resurrecting a thread from 2006 for what reason, we all should learn to move on.

Gumagalang
Guro Steve


----------



## jrrrr (Oct 27, 2013)

sorry, new member and saw the thread...


----------



## arnisador (Oct 27, 2013)

jrrrr said:


> sorry, new member and saw the thread...



I don't know that the story is fully clear yet on what happened--and I admit I am curious!


----------

